# Oddsmath.com - Dropping odds, Betting tips, Odds Comparison



## Mr Hellen (Jun 27, 2015)

1) Free *dropping odds* service. A very fast update with sound alert and filters. Also, you can compare soccer odds from most important bookmakers.

2) The *Odds comparison* tool is used to identify the best odds margins between two bookmakers.

3) The *betting tips* ( http://www.oddsmath.com/betting-tips/ ) are related to a list of games that have significant odds variations. It is very important to know what to bet , but also very important is how much you should bet. It is not advised to bet same amount on different  odds.

This is a mathematical betting system, we select the most relevant dropping odds and show you where  you can  find best odds, then we calculate the recomended bet amount.

We have a detailed *betting history and statistics* of our reccomended bets ( ROI  = 5% + ).


----------



## oddstake (Jan 25, 2016)

That`s a nice website with lot of good content updated pretty fast. My main website is also about dropping odds and betting tips, please check my signature.


----------

